Ask HN: Is product market fit the same as going viral? - sturza
======
sova
Product/Market Fit is best described in this
[https://web.stanford.edu/class/ee204/ProductMarketFit.html](https://web.stanford.edu/class/ee204/ProductMarketFit.html).

"In a great market -- a market with lots of real potential customers -- the
market pulls product out of the startup."

Going Viral is not necessarily a part of that process but it can be.

~~~
sturza
Some describe PMF as the market pulling the product out from the startup. This
level of intensity is also seen in going viral.

